# WebStart Caching kleinere Dateien aufm Client ?



## dhachim (14. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe ein Problem mit einem Tool von mir. Es läuft lokal alles ganz Prima, es gibt einen Server, von dem im Netzwerk die nötigen ressourcen/ bibs verteilt werden.

Wenn sich aber nun jemand von aussen in das Netz einwählt, dauert es eeeewig, bis die Software startet da eine sehr große Menge an Dateien und TCL Skripte geladen werden müssen. 

Ich habe nun gehört Webstart könnte da eine Lösung für mein Problem sein. Stimmt das ? Wie kann mir Webstart da helfen ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

Naja, bei Webstart wird es eben nur einmal vom Server geladen und dann solange die lokale Kopie verwendet, bis auf dem Server eine neuere Version vorliegt. War das deine Frage?


----------



## dhachim (15. Okt 2008)

Ja das war meine Frage. 
Das heisst, wenn ich eine Datei verändere, dann lädt Webstart beim nächsten Mal nur die veränderten Dateien vom Server ? Oder wieder das ganze Paket ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

Webstart FAQ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Java Web Start supports versioned JARs and incremental updates. You can specify exact versions of the JAR files you want, instead of relying on timestamp information to determine if an update is available. Using version IDs also allows you to provide incremental updates from one version to another. See the JNLP Specification or the Developer's Guide for details.


http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/javaws/developersguide/faq.html#204


----------



## dhachim (15. Okt 2008)

was verstehe ich unter einem incrementellen update ? 

heisst das ich muss halt jedes Mal ein neues Jar Paket schnüren ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

Ein jar kann logischerweise nur komplett runtergeladen werden. Du solltest also deine Anwendung so paketieren, dass die hoch volatilen Teile in einem separaten jar liegen.


----------



## dhachim (15. Okt 2008)

okay danke dir, eine letzte Frage. 

Wenn ein Nutzer dieses Jar herunterlädt, dann seinen Laptop oder was auch immer auschaltet, ist beim nächsten Start die Datei noch vorhanden, oder wird diese nur temporär abgelegt ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Okt 2008)

Die ist noch vorhanden, solange wie der Java Cache nicht gelöscht wird oder überläuft.
Du kannst mit Webstart Programme auch richtig installieren (Eintrag im Startmenü/panel, Desktopverknüpfung,...) und die können dann auch offline verwendet werden. Wenn keine Internetverbindung besteht wird natürlich nicht auf updates überprüft, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst.


----------

